# Coral Sand For Tropical Aquarium?!?



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

My aquarium is the depth of 12" and the width of 24". I will be adding a AquaGrit to half of the tank about 7" from the back to front 1" or 1 1/2" deep. Now i don't for see any concern in adding coral sand to the remaing 5" middle to front at about 1" deep, does any one agree??

My PH is 6.8 - 7.1
Fish:-
7 Danios.
7 Corys.
3 Otos.
4 common snails.

Bog Wood thats has a some nice algae.

My aquarium will be heavly planted at back and no plants at all in the Coral sand..


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not too sure, is there store bought or locally collected? Does it state the contents anywhere on the bag or do you have a link to the product? It might have much more than just CaCO3 in it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Won't coral sand raise the pH? Or will it just buffer?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

lauraleellbp said:


> Won't coral sand raise the pH? Or will it just buffer?


Both. The carbonate will buffer the water by increasing it's alkalinity (ie. dKH) effectively raising the pH.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

it will be store brought heres a link Click Me

But as i am coveing 24" by 5" at 1" deep i did not think it would effect the water that much....

Thanks for replys and help


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you do regular big water changes the coral sand's effect on water hardness isn't likely to be a problem, but if not, the water will become harder and harder, the longer you go without a water change. For some plants and fish that can be a problem.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

damn it.... coral sand is a no no then, my second choice was silver sand so be it then...

Thanks for your help looks like you saved me from a headach


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What is "silver sand"? If it contains calcium carbonate it will be a problem too. Quartz sand is the best, and it is inert.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

From what i have read silver sand is an inert, I will phone one of my LFS to find some what sands they have... Quartz sand i have not heard of but will find out if they stock this..

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In general "sand" means grains of quartz. So the sand you buy for making concrete or for playgrounds or other mundane uses is likely to be quartz sand. It takes a very hard mineral for nature to make sand of it. Too soft and it just becomes fine silt.


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

Silver sand, also known as playpit sand, will be fine and can look really good if used at the front of the tank. Only drawback is that it is very fine and so is easily disturbed. Silica or quartz sand is often sold by aquarium stores and tends to be of a larger grain size, about 1-3mm and a bit darker in colour.

Both of these types are inert and will be fine in your tank. Need a good rinse first as they tend to be quite dusty.

James


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes i will wash it well, i have plenty of water and time  i intend to post pics and specs when all is done both my 2ft aqaurium and Nano.

I taken on board what you said and will let you know what i am able to get in due course. Thanks


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use coral sand in my Lake Tanganyika tank, my brackish tank and a livebearer tank. 
If I do a water change without adding a little baking soda the coral sand will raise the pH and KH just in time for another water change. The up and down water parameters is not so good for the fish. 

I have heard of silver sand. I think it is inert, and is used in Great Britain for aquariums.


----------

